# tuna tails



## aquatic cow (Jun 26, 2006)

I have served many types of seafood in the last eight years in business,just yesterday i was offered tuna tails from my supplier,now maybe because i am in the backwoods a bit,i was not aware of tuna tails,i know how to prepare ahi tuna many different ways,is their a different way,or standard way to prepare tuna tails? a little help,if you know?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A lot depends on the species, but basically tails are leaner than loins and should be prepared accordingly. The meat will be firmer (and tougher) than loin.They do not take overcooking at all well. I'd suggest filleting and skinning; then grilling, possibly crusting and serving rare to medium-rare -- ala "seared tuna" (tataki style); or poaching and serving cold, e.g., in salads such as a _Nicoise_. Perhaps some Asian or Mediterranean soup applications.

Do not "steak," by cutting bone-in cross-sections. Without skin they won't hold together, and tuna skin won't help the flavor any.

Because it's so lean, it's not a highly prized part of a tuna fish. It's often diced and served raw for "spicy tuna," "tuna tartare," and _hwe dop bap _(I'm freaking you out with that one, aren't I? It's a sort of Korean sushi salad), or western takes on it. You might also consider tuna "kababs" if your restaurant does that sort of things.

If it's a light colored tuna like Albacore, same-same in spades.

Honestly, I'm a little freaked that you don't know what to expect from the tail section of a fish -- as opposed to a loin or collar. Don't you ever butcher medium and medium large wholes, halves or sides? Not your fault, of course. You handle what they put in front of you. Whomever "they" are.

Tantrum over: Grill with as much as heat as possible as fast as possible. Poach with... well helzbellz, you know how to poach. Just watch it. Any kind of overcooking at all, and it's going to taste like catfood. Flaking means waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay overdone and comes with a "stick to your teeth, taste bad gurantee." Not to be harsh.

BDL


----------



## boatchef (Aug 14, 2006)

Granted you are not footing the bill...or the person who is doesn't really care that you are buying Tuna tail I would reccomend smoked fish dip. Fantasticaly low food cost (if it matters) fantasticaly tasty and impressive.


----------



## smokeychef (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with BDL. Spiced with a quick sear or gently poached served with a sunchoke gratain. Asian definitly comes to mind. Have fun


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Smoked is actually a great idea. Brine it, then smoke it over a fruit wood.

I don't know about dip. Tuna isn't like trout, cod, salmon, or any of the fish which you think of for pates. It's flavor gets stronger and less pleasant the more its cooked. That's why you want to keep it on the underdone side -- and underdone usually isn't really good for a pate. Same reason you don't hear much about tuna mousse.

If Boat's done it with good results, I'll bow to successful experience.

What might work as an amuse or app, is a smoked salmon cornucopia stuffed with tuna tartare (_negi maguro_) seasoned with chive, dill, and sriracha mounted on some sort of crouton or puff.

BTW, good for carpaccio -- but (a) you have to be seriously good with a knife; and (b) you have to be careful not to tear it when you pound it out. There's going to be a certain amount of waste while you learn.

BDL


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

I think you'll find an abundance of conective tissue towards the tail.
Much more than farther up the fish.....preserved in olive oil is the only
way I've used tails before.......But I suppose tartare or carpaccio would
be an option as well.


----------



## frankey (Feb 15, 2017)

Try deep FrYing crispy tuna tail with slit across and they are fantastic and very delicious, where are you located? Soithern California,


----------

